# Acting AG ousted over refugee ban spoke on taking orders from president



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*SESSIONS ONCE GRILLED YATES
Acting AG ousted over refugee ban spoke on taking orders from president*


*Former AG Lynch once praised Trump's pick Boente as 'consummate utility' player*
*Trump names Thomas Homan acting director of ICE, replacing Obama holdover*
*Trump's new acting attorney general will enforce immigration order*
*Trump faces new federal lawsuits over immigration executive order*
*Trump signs executive order to drastically cut federal regs*
*Pat Tillman's widow blasts Trump's travel ban*
*Report: Trump admin to allow 872 refugees into US*
*BELLWETHER: Protests: No borders. No nations. No clue.*
*FULL LIST OF TRUMP'S EXECUTIVE ORDERS *
*'EXPLORE TRUMP'S FIRST 100 DAYS'*


*SANCTIONS IGNORED
US calls for emergency UN meet after Iran missile test*
*VIDEO: Iran tests ballistic missile, violating UN resolution*








*EXCLUSIVE: UN set to pick new special advisor on migration as focus for next effort*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Media's 'chaos' coverage of refugee ban may obscure the terror debate *


*BAD BUZZ
NYC mayor slammed over drunk-driving comment*
*de Blasio to Trump: NY's sanctuary policy a 'model'*
*VIDEO: Trump threatens to cut funding to sanctuary cities*








*VIDEO: Immigration ban is based on danger, not religion, Giuliani says*










*'FIRST 100 DAYS' 
Conway hits Dems' vow to block Supreme Court pick*
*FOX NEWS INSIDER: O'Reilly on Trump's executive order *
*FOX NEWS INSIDER: Krauthammer - Ban enacted in 'amateurish' way*
*Tillerson clears Senate procedural hurdle, Dems delay 2 Trump picks*

Report: Priest suggests suicide for anti-Trump protesters


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Goodbye Felicia!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

UNFORTUNATELY, this is going to be a big boost to her career. Probably going to be a big hero in the moonbat circles. How she defied the big bad Trump. Probably hiring a ghost writer for her book as we speak.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Truck said:


> UNFORTUNATELY, this is going to be a big boost to her career. Probably going to be a big hero in the moonbat circles. How she defied the big bad Trump. Probably hiring a ghost writer for her book as we speak.


"I TOO WAS A VICTIM...and I'll gladly relate my misery for $5,000 at each speaking engagement. I'd ask more, but since I was in office such a short time, I won't get greedy. Just make sure my Perrier is cold and the sushi plentiful when I arrive."

actually, I LOVE sushi, but I digress.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Kilvinsky said:


> "I TOO WAS A VICTIM...and I'll gladly relate my misery for $5,000 at each speaking engagement. I'd ask more, but since I was in office such a short time, I won't get greedy. Just make sure my Perrier is cold and the sushi plentiful when I arrive."
> 
> actually, I LOVE sushi, but I digress.


"Oh, and you can buy my NEW BOOK, "Taking a Stand Against Tyranny" by me, Former Acting Attorney General of the United States of America, Sally Yates, where better books are sold, such as Revolution Books in Cambridge. It's the true story of my rise to power and my stern and unwavering stand against the demon that IS Donald Trump. Also, I make mention of my many other qualities and even throw in a few recipes for Babaganoush. I also tell of the time me and First Lady Michelle Obama had lunch. She sat one side of the restaurant due to security concerns and I sat on the other, three hours later. It was VERY warm and intimate. The Obama's LOVED me."


----------

